# Sno-Tek 24 Fuel Control Valve



## mlacomb (Dec 25, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but does the fuel control valve on the Sno-Tek 24 fully shut off fuel?

Once every 2 months or so I fire up the snow blower just to make sure it's in running condition. I've had the blower for 2 years now. Last go round, push in primer bulb after turning on the fuel and there's fuel coming out of the carb!

I go to clean the carb lower end out, and am welcomed with a constant (but slower) stream of fuel when the shut off is in the off position. So, after playing a bit I've determined that the fuel shut off valve is not fully shutting off fuel, letting the bowl stay full. The float keeps the fuel from running out constantly out of the bowl.

So, is a new LCT part 49001 in order for me, or am I incorrect in the assumption that this part should fully shut off the fuel flow?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah, no that doesn't sound right...

Suggest you talk to Michell Lamb @LCT/Billious ( LCT US distributor) and see what they will do. Have had excellent results going this route, she and they are very helpful. Sent me a new gas tank for an LCT 208cc engine when I had trouble with it, all the way to Japan, in exchange for a few pictures of the problem.

877.245.5468

Billious.com - Contact Us

And welcome to SBF.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum mlacomb


It should fully shut off the flow of fuel up until it's physically opened in a day, week, month, ....
It's due for replacement.


----------



## JDK1 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi- I am having this issue too- just realized it now. Did you end up going that route (calling the distributor)? I ordered a new shutoff valve and thought it would be easy to replace. It looks like it threads into the gas tank and there isn't a lot of real estate to turn the valve with the tank in place. I assume I know the answer, but do i have to remove the tank to do this? i can't figure out how to do this (i see 2 bolts but there must be another hidden). I have the sno tek 20, model 939401. Thanks


----------

